# Aura MR4150Q



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Saw this while browsing.. figured I'd post it in case any of the old school Aura MR fans would be interested in the most powerful amp in the MR line. I have owned all of the MR amps in the past and let me tell you they are VERY hard to find especially in good shape like this one. 

AURA MOBILE REFERENCE MR 4150Q 4 CHANNEL COMPETITION AMPLIFIER | eBay


----------

